# any rat breeders near derbyshire/leicestershire/staffordshire for feeders?



## kniterider (Jan 9, 2010)

this is just precautionary if it comes to it so might not need them at all, but its best to plan ahead.

just wondering if anyone local to me (burton on trent area or de12 area) bred feeder rats as i may have a fussy sod on my hand from over sea's who was fed live.
as said i may not need them BUT would like to know just in case and for future reference


----------

